# Alliance Tire New Floaters



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A new flotation tire from Alliance that will operate at highway speeds....Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/12/alliance-tire-releases-worlds-first-vf-flotation-tire-2015-12-14/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=cdd85ea9af-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-cdd85ea9af-296641129


----------

